# NSFW Long term Story partners wanted!!(MxM Only)



## TaviBoba (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi there! I wanted to toss in my net and look for some RPers! I Rp mostly on Discord and Telegram but I can also do Forum RP. Discord only allows Friends and people in the same server to DM me, So let me know in advance if you are wanting to do Discord. I RP in THIRD PERSON only and I am Semi Literate in Posting. I am Kink Friendly but keep in mind I of course have my Limits so keep that in mind also(My main nos being Vore, Scat, Dismemberment, Castration, Death, and anyone over 50 and under 21.) 

I Mostly enjoy fantasy Rps but I do enjoy Modern! On Occasion!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE to bounce off Ideas with people!  I also LOVE dnd GM type NSFW RPS (As long as it is still in third Person. I enjoy Darker themes such as violence, Corruption and just really BAD Characters, (My only hard No on dark themes would be Death and Non-Con) I enjoy story more then Smut, I mostly say this is a NSFW as I do enjoy darker subjects and I am fine for the characters to have sex 

Disclaimer: I do have Trans characters, but please refrain from using the term c-boy to refer to them. Thank you.

Here are my Kinks



Spoiler



Turn on: Stuckage, Blackmail, Toys, Electrical Toys, Machines, Tentacle, Monsters, Strap Ons, BDSM. 

I do have a list somewhere i can send for more details  Shoot me a DM if your interested.


----------



## edgelorddino (Jun 2, 2020)

heya, wasn’t sure if I should shoot you a message or post here but guess ill do both.

im definitely interested to see if we can get something going. lot of your stuff lined up with mine so I think we’ll get along well, ive got some ideas and such but we can talk about those on discord if you’d prefer, since I’m way more active there. anyhow, I’ll send you message with my discord handle and we can talk more there if you wanna see if we can get things going. : D


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 3, 2020)

bumping


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Sounds neat. I'm up for it.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 3, 2020)

Sounds cool.


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 3, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Sounds cool.





Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Sounds neat. I'm up for it.


DM me if your interested ^^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Sure! Mind if we use the Forum conversations?


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 4, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Sure! Mind if we use the Forum conversations?


I don't mind, but I prefer to Keep RP Discussions in DM


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Of course! We could do so as to not violate any sort of privacy pal!


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 4, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Of course! We could do so as to not violate any sort of privacy pal!


Ok, Dm when your ready to discuss then ^^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Sure! You set now or later friend?


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey, quick question. Did you get the conversation I sent you?


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 11, 2020)

Got two ideas, maybe depending on the person so bump


----------

